

Guide to Sending a Google Voice MMS, maybe - jessicasumthing
http://www.burnerapp.com/gvfail

======
socialsound1982
HA! I can't even get Google voice to work normally without dropping calls or
missing calls while forwarding... Let alone send an MMS

